# Restoring Dell to factory settings



## scdude (Jan 17, 2008)

Wasn't sure where to post this, but I'm having trouble restoring my inspiron 1720 to factory settings. In my D drive I've found a tools folder which contains "PCRestore", when I initiate it, it goes about a quarter of the way and then I just get an error window with an X, my only option is to click OK. Is there a restore disc or something? I can't find any information in the books provided for the damn thing. Can anyone give me a point in the right direction?


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

You might be able to find it in their support pages here...
http://search.dell.com/results.aspx?s=gen&c=ca&l=en&cs=&k=inspiron+1720&cat=prod

If you can't then I suggest you call them and ask where to get a recovery disk which btw is something you should have made when you powered up the computer for the first time.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I believe you're doing this correctly. There's also a BIOS key that will invoke the restore, F11 or F12 as I recall. Have you tried that? There is no restore disk, it's on that separate restore partition.


----------

